# Snake!!! in the motorhome



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I opened the door of our Hymer this morning and stepped inside, when a snake seemed to drop from the fly curtain on to the floor by my foot, I stood screaming and it wriggled very quickly behind the heater, I was shaking from head to foot, my husband grabbed a poker and a serpent spray that we had and bravely went in opening cupboards etc. and spraying, it was small and brown and I think it is a VIPER! help! Bambi 2 
8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I recomend that you sit outside with a very large glass of something and calm down, while you let everyone else deal with it. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Get straight out and buy a mongoose they hate snakes!!!!

Bambi I would have run away faster than that Usain Bolt guy!! Hope you (well not you :lol: ) find the little blighter asap cos there would be no way I would set foot in said motorhome till it was gone!!!!!!

Good Luck..........................let us know how you get on and what kind of snake it was/is


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I would be elated if I had a snake in the motorhome. Count yourself lucky. 8) 

Steve


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*snake in the van*

Hi Bambi 2

A BIG DRINK required,then please tell me where you have been,I just want to make sure we dont go there.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:    
sorry.
George


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

im gutted, i thought i had all the extras you could get.
now i find out i have to get a can of serpent spray!!!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You didnt say what country you are in.
If by any chance you are in Spain call the police,they will call the fire brigade who will send out a serpent expert and remove the snake for you.
Daft I know but this is Spain!!!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You can tell the difference between the most common European snakes because when a viper\adder bites you, it swells up and you feel very ill. Grass snakes which are really badly named as they are water snakes rarely bite but exude a peppermint creamy white stuff  to try and change your mind about eating it.

Sounds like a viper to me being short and brown but normally it will have a V on the back of his heads which is Gods way of letting you know it is a poisonous viper.

I have often wondered why he stopped using this system and didn't put E on an elephants head or a P on a pigs\politicians head. Then we would be in no doubt that it is an elephant and not a kangeroo for example which would have a K on its head. 8)


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Poor snake no wonder it legged it with all the screaming going on when all it wanted was a quiet sleep.
By the way what is "serpent spray"?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure it wasn't a slow worm? They have smooth, shiny, grey or brown bodies and look very similar to tiny snakes. Quite harmless - we used to have several nests of them in our garden.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*SNAKE!!! in the motorhome.*

Thanks for the replies folks, my husband has been turfing out all the stuff packed in the van and spraying, Scottie and Hogan, we are in Midi Pyrenees, France, Boulwayolass, last week we saw 2 grass snake skins along by our terrace, so we went to a garden centre and purchased something called retro repulsive SERPENTS and also some granules to sprinkle around the house, I was packing for a trip when this happened now the house looks like a bomb has hit it with my husband un-loading it all!! Bambi 2


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: SNAKE!!! in the motorhome.*



bambi2 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks, my husband has been turfing out all the stuff packed in the van and spraying, Scottie and Hogan, we are in Midi Pyrenees, France, Boulwayolass, last week we saw 2 grass snake skins along by our terrace, so we went to a garden centre and purchased something called retro repulsive SERPENTS and also some granules to sprinkle around the house, I was packing for a trip when this happened now the house looks like a bomb has hit it with my hhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/redface.gifusband un-loading it all!! Bambi 2


Sorry about this post I have been trying to delete it, but just could not! as my finger slipped and I did not notice that I had clicked on the hhttp://www. Bambi 2

Mod note: I have edited it for you.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Aren't they a protected species?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

[quote="gaz44"
a can of serpent spray!!!!![/quote]

Are you sure you're not camping in the grounds of Hogwarts? :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Snake and chips for tea.


Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hope you have got rid of it before you land at Shepton Sylvia :roll:  







Jacquie


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe no worries. As to that a friend of mine in Africa hates snakes and they get a lot of cobras and puff adders. She used to try and shoot them but no gutters, roofs plant pots etc etc was safe the snakes used to hold betting pots on what she could shoot next she never actually got near them :lol: so she settles for golf clubs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have eaten snake, a bit bigger than yours Bambi2

Would have felt the same if one had suddenly dropped on me

although I like snakes, they feel like velvet that has been put in the fridge

aldra


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Are you sure it's not a windscreen viper? :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Bambi,

Is it very dry where you are? Not much rainfall? Snakes can come into houses and gardens (or I suppose MH) during a dry spell, when they get desperately thirsty. (Or maybe you have a cat - they sometimes catch snakes and release them in the house. Cat's idea of a practical joke.) 

Anyhow, I would leave a shallow bowl of water near (say) the hedge furthest from the house so the snakes and other local wildlife can get a drink and leave you in peace.


SD


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> Are you sure it's not a windscreen viper? :lol:


Shouldn't that be *vindscreen viper?*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Anyhow, I would leave a shallow bowl of water near (say) the hedge furthest from the house so the snakes and other local wildlife can get a drink and leave you in peace.
> 
> SD


Good thinking Spee D. If you can mix up 
1/2 Pint cider
1/2 Pint lager
1 Shot Blackcurrant syrup

they can have a snakebite cocktail which is more their cup of tea.

Served with frog or mice pickies would be a nice gesture too.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*SNAKE!!! in the motorhome.*

Thank you Mod for the edit.
speedydux, it's been 38o here since last friday, our Hymer was parked by a wall with lot's of holes in it, now quickly filled in by hubby. 
The serpent spray does not kill them, it is supposed to keep them away, we bought it in a garden centre.
Jacquie, I hope it is gone by then as well!
Hogan, we have been in touch with the Pompiers "fire brigade" they will only come if it is in the house. Bambi 2


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm in Pembrokeshire at the moment and came across a slow worm yesterday - brown with black stripe - first I've seen for years - wonderful - use to have one as a pet yonks ago


----------

